# Warranty on Channel Master purchased Edge



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I finally called and had my Channel Master Edge transferred to my acct. According to Tivo rep warranty starts day of activation. Which according to her is the day I transferred to my acct. Soooooo, theoretically if you buy an Edge from Channel Master you could just use it indefinitely on the Channel Master acct. Months, whatever. Then when you finally transfer to your acct should have FULL day 1 warranty from Tivo. From the day of the transfer/activation, not day of purchase. At least as far as I can determine.

As long as lifetime acct of course, if month to month or yearly have to transfer to your acct right away to setup payment plan.


----------

